# Which Fictional Character would fare best in the UFC



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

We often argue or debate who will win or how would win fights. So I thought lets have a fantasy fight with fictional characters.

At first I thought Wolverine but he would not make weight, He'd still kick Fedor's ass tho. Batman is an obvious contender, Daredevil too.

Bruce Banner would be useless he weighs about 170 lbs soaking wet but then he gets kicked in the head and boom GSP is a wet sack of flesh wrapped around bone fragments.

Jack Bauer and Rambo are definite contenders too

so which fictional character would rule the roost in MMA.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I need polls and pictures to create thought, lol...I remember Wolverine's fighting ability was always a 7 out of 7 on the cards I used to have when I was younger. Not to mention, you'd never have to worry about a fight being stopped from a cut!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, obviously Superman, but since I'm not going with someone so blatantly OP. Batman. I woulda said daredevil, but he only weighs about 180, and Batmans in the 200's. Plus, Batman punches way harder then daredevil.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well i dunno why Superman is even on this list. He would smash everyones face into a pancake except. His only weakness would be an armbar by Fedor.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Im going Rambo... dude was just one BAMF! just a shame he cant use a bow n arrow in the octagon.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont like Superman either but I thought someone would bring it up thats why he is in there.I totally forgot about beat em up characters as well.Ryu and Ken would kick ass


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

MalkyBoy said:


> I dont like Superman either but I thought someone would bring it up thats why he is in there.I totally forgot about beat em up characters as well.Ryu and Ken would kick ass


if were bringing up fighting games, im gonna say Drunken Master from Virtua Fighter, dude was pimp!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> I dont like Superman either but I thought someone would bring it up thats why he is in there.I totally forgot about beat em up characters as well.Ryu and Ken would kick ass


From what I remember, the computer was always nasty with Ken. M Bison had that nasty little slide/sweep and scissor kick, Guile (sp?) was my boy, but out of all of them Blanca was just a crazy MF. Hell, he somehow could channel electricity, so good luck...even if you're a badass beast of a Russian named Zangeef and you perfect a Marquardtesque piledriver.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

My choice is Tiger Mask. He would whoop everybody and he would do it with style.:thumb02:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> From what I remember, the computer was always nasty with Ken. M Bison had that nasty little slide/sweep and scissor kick, Guile (sp?) was my boy, but out of all of them Blanca was just a crazy MF. Hell, he somehow could channel electricity, so good luck...even if you're a badass beast of a Russian named Zangeef and you perfect a Marquardtesque piledriver.


nothing in the UFC rules that prohibits channeling electricity, so its all good


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Fail, where's Walker, Texas Ranger?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wolverine because he heals instantly 

Also I think Jin Kazama would kill everyone


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I took Wolverine out cos he would not make weight but then I foolishly put sabretooth who would never make weight.

Walker texas ranger would get owned by all on that list


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

"I am da law!!!!"


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I chose other- Harry Potter


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Bruce Banner makes the ultimate weight cut and puts it back on instantly if gets hit. And everyone thought Tibau looked too big to be a LW?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spidey-He kicked the X-men's butts in Secret Wars- though it was more of a hit and run type of fight.

Superman I didn't consider because he's not in anyone's league- except if Doomsday got his rematch in a steel cage death match.​


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I say superman, and then Bruce Banner. 

Superman is indestructable, enough said.

Bruce banner would be like the ultimate Forrest Griffen. He would look really crappy till he got punched in the face. Then he would hulk out and destroy everyone... maybe even Superman too. I mean come on... the guy gets stronger the more angry he gets. Which means that it is a never ending battle with him unless you can get a flash KO.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I say superman, and then Bruce Banner.
> 
> Superman is indestructable, enough said.
> 
> Bruce banner would be like the ultimate Forrest Griffen. He would look really crappy till he got punched in the face. Then he would hulk out and destroy everyone... maybe even Superman too. I mean come on... the guy gets stronger the more angry he gets. Which means that it is a never ending battle with him unless you can get a flash KO.


you know superman would piss dana off and he'd start handing out Kryptonite-woven shorts.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

if you want a flash ko. Then i would go Akuma and his Raging Demon.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Ryu and Ken would kick ass


Nah... they lack ground game. I'd go with Bayman from Dead or Alive, 'cause he's got some nice ***** -- pulling out kneebars left and right.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Goku would smash superman and he can fight in practically any weight class. He gets heavier as he powers up to SS, to SS2, to SS3.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

the fact is that the guy in my avatar wins hands down. He would just spark up a cigarette and tellhis opponent to beat the crap out of themselves.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Superman could literally steal a line from Rampage after his match with Hendo and have it be true:

"I beat up his fist with my face."

I chose him because of the other options, but if we can include Silver Surfer there is no way he can lose to anyone including Superman.



Slug said:


> Goku would smash superman and he can fight in practically any weight class. He gets heavier as he powers up to SS, to SS2, to SS3.


Vegetto would whip his ass (he was the fusion of Vegeta and Goku). Weren't Gohan and Goten stronger too? And of course, Trunks and a focused (not angry) Vegeta would kick his ass too. Hell with it let's just have a Dragon Ball Z division.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Robert Emerson


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Slug said:


> Goku would smash superman and he can fight in practically any weight class. He gets heavier as he powers up to SS, to SS2, to SS3.


oh shit i forgot about GOku,
but by the time he finally charges up his kamehameha the fight will be over and at the judges deciision.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Eddie from tekkan 3 imo :O


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Lobo









He's like a mix of Superman and Wolverine.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

A guy with shoulders like that and 14 stomach muscles ain't making weight


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The answer is simple...

THE BLACK PANTHER!

He'd smash everyone in a fist fight, he beat Captain America in one! And Captain America beat Spiderman's ass and Batman's ass in the marvel/DC crossover.

And no superman


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

No fair having Big Blue there unless he's fighting Doomsday(not Jason Day lol). I voted for Batman since he's trained in martial arts and I hug his nuts.:thumb02: Dizzy from 100 Bullets would be the Champ in the womens division.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I made a thread like this a while ago in the General MMA section. I will still be sticking with my choice from last time. Gaston from the Beauty and the Beast.


My vote would have to go to Gaston from the Beauty and the Beast. The guy is big, strong, obviously good wrestler, has amazing punching power. 

Not to mention his glorious hair, awesome protruding butt chin, and dashingly good looks. 

I mean he's roughly the size of a barge, with biceps to spare. I think he would have what it takes to be a serious contender in the HW division in any organization. 

Come on, just look at his hobbies which include spitting (at which he excels), testing the strength and girth of his neck with a belt, lifting a trio of pretty female admirers (and the bench they happen to be sitting on) over his head with one hand in order to show off his incredible strength, eating vast quantities of raw eggs to maintain his admittedly stunning physique, and sitting in a formidable bearskin chair. 

Guy is pretty much awesome carnate.

Proof of his awesomeness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAT3sCuYigU


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

guize u r all wrong.

solid snake would cqc the shit out of any mma practitioner.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice thread, but I think this belongs in the general or lounge forum. Don't know if the "in the UFC" makes it a UFC related thread.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Superman by GnP
Spiderman by Gogo
Batman by game plan 

Bender, by shiny metal ass.

:thumb02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

You know... the real question this thread raises is who would win; Superman or Machida?


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

Dhalsim , you can't sub this man and he has a very very very long reach


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone who doesn't vote Superman doesn't know anything about anything. I hate Superman because he's a crappy super hero, he's so almost perfect that he's no fun to watch.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Superman would obviously win because he's indestructible. 

I'd like to see Solid Snake thrown into the mix tho. He looks like a WW and I think he could kick GSP's ass.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> Superman by GnP
> Spiderman by Gogo
> Batman by game plan
> 
> ...


I hope you mean Batman by his trusty arm bar reversal spray.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

there's no way most of those guys pass the drugtests, so im going with Batman who's pretty normal besides having leet skills.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anyone who doesn't vote Superman doesn't know anything about anything. I hate Superman because he's a crappy super hero, he's so almost perfect that he's no fun to watch.


You must have never seen Gaston open a can of yams with his thighs before then.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> there's no way most of those guys pass the drugtests, so im going with Batman who's pretty normal besides having leet skills.


come on. Take away batman's utility belt and toys and Dred takes it all day long. Dred's toys never worked and he still kicked some ass.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> Well i dunno why Superman is even on this list. He would smash everyones face into a pancake except. His only weakness would be an armbar by Fedor.


Haha, nice and true :thumbsup:.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> there's no way most of those guys pass the drugtests, so im going with Batman who's pretty normal besides having leet skills.


They could all pass the drug tests. Rambo might not but the rest would.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

BATMAN.

Why? Because Batman already whipped Superman's ass in Frank Miller 1985 "The Dark Knight Returns" (read the graphic novel if you want to see how he did it). If he can beat Superman, then Batman can beat those other chumps. Batman is the master strategist. 

Second, here's the Hulk ripping Wolverine in two:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

From Miller's "The Dark Knight Returns". Again, read the graphic novel to see how he did it.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> BATMAN.
> 
> Why? Because Batman already whipped Superman's ass in Frank Miller 1985 "The Dark Knight Returns" (read the graphic novel if you want to see how he did it). If he can beat Superman, then Batman can beat those other chumps. Batman is the master strategist.
> 
> Second, here's the Hulk ripping Wolverine in two:


It makes marvin eastman's "goat vagina" look like a sissy boy cut. Stitch ain't gona fix that between rounds.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> From Miller's "The Dark Knight Returns". Again, read the graphic novel to see how he did it.


pft artist depiction.

here's batman


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> From Miller's "The Dark Knight Returns". Again, read the graphic novel to see how he did it.


That Batman is so unproportional that it doesnt count.



69nites said:


> pft artist depiction.
> 
> here's batman


Here's Batman


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

He-Man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> He-Man!!!!!!!!!!


WINNER!


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> That Batman is so unproportional that it doesnt count.


He looks "unproportional" because he's wearing heavy-duty suit of armor. Read the comic. Also, Miller's style of drawing makes superheros look beefy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> He looks "unproportional" because he's wearing heavy-duty suit of armor. Read the comic. Also, Miller's style of drawing makes superheros look beefy.


He wouldnt be able to wear that suit into the Octagon plus if he's that beefy how's he gonna make weight?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> That Batman is so unproportional that it doesnt count.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Batman


looks the same just with armour.

can't wear armour in the UFC


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Hellboy


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

or Popeye!!!


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> He wouldnt be able to wear that suit into the Octagon plus if he's that beefy how's he gonna make weight?


Most interpretations of Batman is that he's a heavyweight. And if people can use superpowers, why can't he use weapons?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> Most interpretations of Batman is that he's a heavyweight. And if people can use superpowers, why can't he use weapons?


because Weapons are restricted by the nevada athletic commission.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

oh yeah i voted superman but would like to change it to THE HULK!!!!!!!!!!!!! raise01:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

69nites said:


> because Weapons are restricted by the nevada athletic commission.


Practically everyone on that list has weapons.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> Practically everyone on that list has weapons.


you gotta take them for their unarmed value.

put them in fight shorts and see how they fair.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

69nites said:


> you gotta take them for their unarmed value.
> 
> put them in fight shorts and see how they fair.


So you'll have people with super powers versus people without superpowers? That's more uneven than fighters fighting in different weight classes. If people can use their powers, then others can use their weapons. or, we can have no weapons/ no powers fights, and then most definitely Batman would whip everyone's ass.

PS- you guys didn't like that Hulk/Wolverine picture?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Take it up with the nevada athletic commision.

now I wouldn't be having dragonball z fireball shooting stuff superpowers going on but superstrength and the likes are in.

I say the jugernaught destroys all.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

69nites said:


> Take it up with the nevada athletic commision.
> 
> now I wouldn't be having dragonball z fireball shooting stuff superpowers going on but superstrength and the likes are in.
> 
> I say the jugernaught destroys all.


Juggernaut got his butt whipped by someone like Superman, named Gladiator: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mn3AQWxAig


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I picked other. God would totally decimate everyone else on this list, even super man.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I picked other. God would totally decimate everyone else on this list, even super man.


Yes, God is a pretty strong fictitious character.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I picked other. God would totally decimate everyone else on this list, even super man.


Haha see Jesus as his cornerman trying to tell him to not use violence and Rampage would be storming around the cage saying that he was god and he was supposed to be in there fighting :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Most interpretations of Batman is that he's a heavyweight. And if people can use superpowers, why can't he use weapons?


Batman looks to be about 200 lbs, thats far from a HW. Also superpowers are allowed because they were born like that and it's their natural abilities or it's something their body does. Batman wasn't born with his utility belt was he?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> The answer is simple...
> 
> THE BLACK PANTHER!
> 
> ...


Batman beat Captain america in their crossover.



mjbish23 said:


> Batman looks to be about 200 lbs, thats far from a HW. Also superpowers are allowed because they were born like that and it's their natural abilities or it's something their body does. Batman wasn't born with his utility belt was he?


I read Batman weighs 215. So, he'd probably cut to 205 or just stay at HW and smash Fedor.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

GMW said:


> Batman beat Captain america in their crossover.
> 
> 
> I read Batman weighs 215. So, he'd probably cut to 205 or just stay at HW and smash Fedor.


shit at 215 he'll be cutting to 185...


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quick retrospective on this thread, its gotten pretty nerdy with crossovers and such. Neway i gotta contribute something so without further ado the


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Where's MacGyver?

He could build a bomb out of his mouthpeice and the tape from his gloves.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anyone who doesn't vote Superman doesn't know anything about anything. I hate Superman because he's a crappy super hero, he's so almost perfect that he's no fun to watch.


Completely disagree, Lobo whipped supermans ass without kryptonite. Then again having superman on the list is unfair to begin with. 

WAIT, why has no one mentioned Goku from Dragon Ball Z, he would seriously maul anyone (including any superhero) and would probably be a natural LHW.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

Marv from sin city!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Anyone who doesn't vote Superman doesn't know anything about anything. I hate Superman because he's a crappy super hero, he's so almost perfect that he's no fun to watch.


Do you know anything about the character? Physically, he's a more complicated character than given credit for. Especially in the DCAU.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Batman looks to be about 200 lbs, thats far from a HW.


Which Batman? Every artist draws Batman differently. As I said, most interpretations of Batman have him over 205 lbs. In "The Dark Knight Returns", the most celebrated Batman graphic novel (arguably, the most celebrated graphic novel period) has Batman looking as big as 250 lbs. 



> Also superpowers are allowed because they were born like that and it's their natural abilities or it's something their body does. Batman wasn't born with his utility belt was he?


Batman has the natural ability to build and use weapons, thus, they're an extension of him. So what does "natural ability" mean? Does it mean Superman in Kypton, where he has no super powers at all? What if Batman or humans in general gian superpowers in Krypton? It's all relative.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

rmazzuca said:


> Marv from sin city!


He is definitely the coolest character mentioned so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> So you'll have people with super powers versus people without superpowers? That's more uneven than fighters fighting in different weight classes. If people can use their powers, then others can use their weapons. or, we can have no weapons/ no powers fights, and then most definitely Batman would whip everyone's ass.
> 
> PS- you guys didn't like that Hulk/Wolverine picture?


I don't know. With those rules, Casey Ryback and Blade enter the discussion. Oh yeah, Spawn also.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

GKY said:


> WAIT, why has no one mentioned Goku from Dragon Ball Z, he would seriously maul anyone (including any superhero) and would probably be a natural LHW.


Someone did and here was my response.



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Vegetto would whip his ass (he was the fusion of Vegeta and Goku). Weren't Gohan and Goten stronger too? And of course, Trunks and a focused (not angry) Vegeta would kick his ass too. Hell with it let's just have a Dragon Ball Z division.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

If this is a real MMA fight, in that it's one-on-one with no weapons, and they are in a cage or ring, no one can beat Superman, they just can't. He'll just blow them to shit before they get a chance to move.

EDIT: After thinking about it, certain superheroes would have to be given their weapons, because in some cases, that's what makes them "super". They should be allowed to bring in what they would normally have with them in a typical crime-fighting situation. That means no kryptonite or any special props. Superman still wins.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sexyama could with a kryptonite based lotion to bring out the sexy:thumb02:


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

have you seen rambos stick fighting skills??? shit that alone proves hed dominate. hahaha this is great


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Which Batman? Every artist draws Batman differently. As I said, most interpretations of Batman have him over 205 lbs. In "The Dark Knight Returns", the most celebrated Batman graphic novel (arguably, the most celebrated graphic novel period) has Batman looking as big as 250 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman has the natural ability to build and use weapons, thus, they're an extension of him. So what does "natural ability" mean? Does it mean Superman in Kypton, where he has no super powers at all? What if Batman or humans in general gian superpowers in Krypton? It's all relative.


Something you make is not natural. If we are basing this on real mma fights then they would take place on Earth so Krypton wouldn't matter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

One word: MacGyver.

I voted for Batman, though. Because he's straight up loco.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> EDIT: After thinking about it, certain superheroes would have to be given their weapons, because in some cases, that's what makes them "super". They should be allowed to bring in what they would normally have with them in a typical crime-fighting situation. That means no kryptonite or any special props. Superman still wins.


I disagree with this. I mean they don't let Cro-Cop bring in his assault rifle. 

I believe that the original question is who would be the best in MMA. Not sword fighting, not heat vision. Wrestling, BJJ (Submissions in general), Striking. And if that's the case, I would still have to go with Superman. How do you knock him out? How do you submit him??? And I hear that his TDD is top notch. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Without a doubt, Superman. 

Enough said.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> How do you submit him??? And I hear that his TDD is top notch. :thumbsup:


I agree, and unlike Lois Lane nobody has ever passed his guard.:thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/termpix/t1000_21.jpg

/thread


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Batman takes it hands down. He's bested supes i know on at least one occasion. Besides, not to hurt Tim Sylvia's feelings, but supermen is a lame "my character has infinity powers" character anyway.

p.s. I woulda voted Wolvie but he's curiously not listed:confused02:


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

I vote Kerrigan from StarCraft. Gordon Freeman or Alyx Vance would kick ass also...which reminds me...GMAN!


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Solid snake is a middleweight or light heavyweight. Also his "CQC" resembles judo, with a few other eastern martial arts thrown in(for instance, instead of punches, snake throws a poke to the throat, then a poke to the chest, then leg kick as his combo in Metal gear solid 3.Not very effective, to say the least).Snake is really cool and I dont want to admitt it, but he'd get beat by an MMA fighter


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> Solid snake is a middleweight or light heavyweight. Also his "CQC" resembles judo, with a few other eastern martial arts thrown in(for instance, instead of punches, snake throws a poke to the throat, then a poke to the chest, then leg kick as his combo in Metal gear solid 3.Not very effective, to say the least).Snake is really cool and I dont want to admitt it, but he'd get beat by an MMA fighter


Are you kidding. Solid Snake would FIND SOME WAY to hide in the octagon, don't doubt him. He'd sneak up behind his opponent, in someway.

Also, Arthas anyone?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> p.s. I woulda voted Wolvie but he's curiously not listed:confused02:


There was an other tab, but he was not listed because he would never make weight. He is made of metal you know. :thumb02:

I think the thread starter pointed that out in his orinal post.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Are you kidding. Solid Snake would FIND SOME WAY to hide in the octagon, don't doubt him. He'd sneak up behind his opponent, in someway.
> 
> Also, Arthas anyone?


Yeah Snake would wear a suit that matched the floor or the cage and then would sneak up on his opponent and snap their neck.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Someone did and here was my response.


Goku gets to super sayin (sp?)4, which completely tools any of those guys you just mentioned. So does Vegeta but he kinda cheats to get there, and Goku is just generally better then Vegeta. If anything Broly would murder any DBZ character assuming everyone stays at 1 level. War Broly


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

GKY said:


> Goku gets to super sayin (sp?)4, which completely tools any of those guys you just mentioned. So does Vegeta but he kinda cheats to get there, and Goku is just generally better then Vegeta. If anything Broly would murder any DBZ character assuming everyone stays at 1 level. War Broly


Then my Vegetto or Gogeta or whoever he was is just that much stronger. Besides what is better then one SSJ4? Two.

I stopped watching after Buu. I got a job and couldn't wacth them anymore. That was before tivo. But I have a feeling that Goku wasn't the strongest at the end of the show.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Then my Vegetto or Gogeta or whoever he was is just that much stronger. Besides what is better then one SSJ4? Two.
> 
> I stopped watching after Buu. I got a job and couldn't wacth them anymore. That was before tivo. But I have a feeling that Goku wasn't the strongest at the end of the show.


actually, the the end of buu was the end of DBZ. DBGT is a filler series created by the animators that is not true to the writer of DBZ. so technically, Goku is the strongest character in universe. he defeated buu at his strongest form. vegeto merely took on a weaker version of buu.

and there is absolutely no way superman could take on any of the saiyains. he would get KO'd via punch.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

This board is fridiculous. Who the hell cares. Go post on some comic book forum. Do they have those? Leave the mma to people who have seen a woman naked.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Leave the mma to people who have seen a woman naked.


NO WAY, you have seen a woman naked?!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> This board is fridiculous. Who the hell cares. Go post on some comic book forum. Do they have those? Leave the mma to people who have seen a woman naked.


I guess it's time for you to leave then :bye01:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> This board is fridiculous. Who the hell cares. Go post on some comic book forum. Do they have those? Leave the mma to people who have seen a woman naked.


Do you mean like for REAL naked or porn cos I cant reach the top shelf on newsagents


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> or Popeye!!!


Dude, that classifies as doping! Local Spinach my ass, I wanna find out what Popeye tips it with! Perhaps the same thing that has caused his weird forearm growth and speech impediment.

I think people are seriously overlooking Spiderman here, can you imagine the grappler he could be with his full control of the friction. I mean he's gotta have a killer grip and he's very agile. 

Spiderman via round 2 arm bar.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> They could all pass the drug tests. Rambo might not but the rest would.


They would certainly return off numbers on testosterone, and weird crap...i mean, i would like to see a drug test on the hulk.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocky in his prime, he never gets knocked out.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> I dont like Superman either but I thought someone would bring it up thats why he is in there.I totally forgot about beat em up characters as well.Ryu and Ken would kick ass





Kin said:


> Nah... they lack ground game. I'd go with Bayman from Dead or Alive, 'cause he's got some nice ***** -- pulling out kneebars left and right.


yeah Ryu and Ken wouldn't do very well. Just look at this Nick Diaz quote about Gomi. It was something like.. "little bastard started throwing all this crazy shit at me. Then alluva sudden he hits me with this hadouken punch and I got a bleeding vagina on the side of my face."

also since we're on the topic of DBZ. michael phelps would make a great fighter! wonder why?










win.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

joppp said:


> I think people are seriously overlooking Spiderman here, can you imagine the grappler he could be with his full control of the friction. I mean he's gotta have a killer grip and he's very agile.
> 
> Spiderman via round 2 arm bar.


Spiderman would do well, but if he ran into Captain America, it would be curtains for him. They fought recently in the civil war, and spiderman got tooled. It was like Chuck Liddell vs Couture.. but only the last 20 seconds of the fight.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

GKY said:


> Goku gets to super sayin (sp?)4, which completely tools any of those guys you just mentioned. So does Vegeta but he kinda cheats to get there, and Goku is just generally better then Vegeta. If anything Broly would murder any DBZ character assuming everyone stays at 1 level. War Broly


Goku and those Saiyans won't pass the drug test, what do you think the Sensu beans were, Xyience that Sherk took?,lol.:thumb02:


----------



## Instinct (Jul 9, 2008)

I think Spawn is a serious candidate.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Cmon its obviously Arnold Swarzenegger. He is a fictional character right?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Cmon its obviously Arnold Swarzenegger. He is a fictional character right?


dutch and matrix would be awesome heavyweights


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

Superman could be beat, but it would have to be by decision. I think he lacks the killer instinct to finish a fight, and he wouldn't use many of his powers because he'd play by the rules, so he's very beatable.
I think Jack Bauer is being overlooked here, he may not have super strength, but he's got some good skills. And we're forgetting, these super characters aren't fighting each other, they are competing in the UFC against UFC fighters.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

The fictional character that I think would be the most dominant in the UFC is God. raise01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Saint of Killers. Hands down. He won't need guns, he'll just glare a KO win out of you.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Neo, from the matrix would do well. His reaction time is second to none.

Superman would be able to take on anyone with ez. Same with spiderman and with bruce banner when he hulks up.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

The most powerful fictional character is god

so i would pick him


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dare i say it the unstoppable force at Bantamweight would be








would put a whole new meaning of knocking someone into queer street :thumb02:


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The obvious greatest fighter ever is V. Super deadly in the graphic novel and his movie. 

Obviously his cornermen would be the Joker and the Snowman (Jeff Monson)

Get it?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Fedornumber1! said:


> The most powerful fictional character is god
> 
> so i would pick him


Well I don't know about that, since he's not really a likeable character the UFC might be hesitant to sign him.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Vin Diesel :thumb02:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

You do realize that the result would be the same if any of these guys met Rob Emerson in the octagon? KO (Leg kick or whatever Rotten Rob wants)


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Will Emerson get his own comic or cartoon cos that would be awesome


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

chief slapaho said:


> Deleted by Staff.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Did someone call for the whambulance because i've arrived?


----------



## Buster Rough (Mar 4, 2008)

*Wolverine*

I voted for "other." I would go with Wolverine. He's fought in a cage before and he's badass.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Look at all those pages!!!! :confused05:

Superman FTW! :thumb02:


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Old Testament God.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

:confused03: perhaps Mighty Mouse......................................


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

UM.... Subzero or scorpion mmk come on now. Them are some bad ass'


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sabretooth ftw!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I still don't know how anyone can put any of these guys over Dragonball Z characters. On a side note, people say there is no one martial art that will win all the time, I beg to differ. The one they train in would tool any other art blindfolded.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GKY said:


> I still don't know how anyone can put any of these guys over Dragonball Z characters. On a side note, people say there is no one martial art that will win all the time, I beg to differ. The one they train in would tool any other art blindfolded.


I was thinking the same thing. But Goku has to weigh upwards of 250 with all of that muscle.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

MacGyver would destroy all. Don't ask how, you know he would find a way.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Hong Kong Phooey had mad martial art skills.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Snake Eyes:


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But Goku has to weigh upwards of 250 with all of that muscle.


since you said that i just had to look up his stats. goku is actually 5'7", the average height of a japanese male. he weighs 140 lbs, but with each super saiyan level up, i'd say he packs on 15 lbs. that means he can be featherweight champ, light weight champ, welterweight champ and also the middle weight champ.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

I voted for other

Imo the most imbalanced and most powerful fictional character of all time is, The almighty God!! Lets see how Superman would deal with gods smighting and all that stuff the bible says he can do.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Brutus said:


> I voted for other
> 
> Imo the most imbalanced and most powerful fictional character of all time is, The almighty God!! Lets see how Superman would deal with gods smighting and all that stuff the bible says he can do.


Hey.

This is still clever.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess no one watches Smallville, because they showed that kryptonite can be made into anything. I would make some kryptonite thread to sew my gloves together in order to beat Superman.

The guy who would take it would be Nate Grey/X-Man, he can literally bend reality to his will, not to mention having psychic abilities beyond those of even the Professor.










Phoenix would own the woman's division.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you kidding me....!?!?! You all must be too young to watch "24"... Jack Bauer wins this one hands down!!!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Tango87 said:


> Are you kidding me....!?!?! You all must be too young to watch "24"... Jack Bauer wins this one hands down!!!


Too young? Nope. Just allergic to bad TV.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Too young? Nope. Just allergic to bad TV.


i agree Bauer is hard but he is not superhero hard


----------

